# Sizing for owners of Burton Photon Step On or Adidas Acerra 3ST Boots



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Mondo sizing is the jam. It's key to try on as many boots in your proper mondo size as possible. You may not have a Burton or Adidas shaped foot. When trying on boots, you've got to really kick your heel on the ground to seat your foot in the heel pocket. The liner harness and boot should be tightened as if to ride as well. If your Mondo size really feels too small, you may need wider boots. Narrow boots feel too short because of the curve of the toe box. I'd also recommend heat molding any new boot designed for it.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. But I’m more interested in actual owners of the Photon step ons and the sizes they ended up with that fits them. Wether they went with the Burton recommended size (i.e. 27.5cm = 9.5/10US) or did they go with a larger size instead?

I actually found a Burton Ion Step On for just a bit less than the Photon, however it is a size 10.5US (my sneaker size) so I am afraid it would be too large. Although I’ve read some reviewers indicating the Ions run a bit more snug due to the inner padding.

I do prefer the Photons because it is available in the blue color and is not as stiff as the Ions (barely).

In any case, I’m interested in anyone who owns a set of the Photon Step Ons (or Ions) and can provide some feedback.

It appears I may be focusing more on the Step Ons now, haha. Thanks.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

denkigroove said:


> Thanks for the tip. But I’m more interested in actual owners of the Photon step ons and the sizes they ended up with that fits them. Wether they went with the Burton recommended size (i.e. 27.5cm = 9.5/10US) or did they go with a larger size instead?
> 
> I actually found a Burton Ion Step On for just a bit less than the Photon, however it is a size 10.5US (my sneaker size) so I am afraid it would be too large. Although I’ve read some reviewers indicating the Ions run a bit more snug due to the inner padding.
> 
> ...


I don't own nor have ever tried step-ons but DC do a version now that sounds like it is licenced through Burton so I'd expect it to be very similiar, might just be another option for a different boot fit.

The Step On revolution continues as Burton announce agreement with DC Shoes


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep, I've seen that but I haven't seen or can find any of the DC Step On line as of yet, so not even sure when those will be released.

The blue Photons look fresh with the blue/white bindings so I'm leaning towards that setup for now. If the Ions I found on sale came in a size 10 I would be all over it. I hate to roll the dice on the 10.5 unless anyone has thoughts on it running small? If so, those may work for me!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Denk,

The best spot to start is with your 4 measurements (length and width for each foot). Please post up images of your bare feet being measured.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

to the OP,i believe you had a post somewhere else on this forum on the same issues with the boot sizing for Step on boots. I wear a size 9 wide photon step on boots. my foot measured 270 cm and 10.4 or 5 on width. Early on the season i bought a size 9.5 normal size boots but it hurt my foot for two weeks, returned it then bought the 9 wide,no problem ever since.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I have the Tacticals in 265MP(the Acerra has the same last) and my feet are 264/267mm with a EE width. Fits great with some heel work done.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the tip on the wide boot. My feet falls just on D measurement so I'm afraid the wide boots would be too loose fitting for me?


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

So I remeasured again with my ruler:

10.75 in = 27.3 cm
3.8125 in = 9.68 cm

I tried a 9.5US an it was painful as my big toe was curled up and pushed hard into the front. Also, I failed to mention my right foot big toe had joint fusion surgery years ago so it would be too uncomfortable for me with that tight of a fit. So I ended up getting the Burton Photon Step On in a size 10US and the fit was still snug but I believe I can heat mold and break it in more to fit me properly?

I made the mistake with my Salomon Dialogue Focus boots sizing at 10.5 because it fit me perfectly at the time but it got looser over the break-in period.

I've also found the Photons are so much easier to get in and out of, especially since my fusioned toe makes it tougher to put on any type boot.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the Acerra 2020 and I'm going through a similar dilemma. I'm sure you'll have heard the same thing about trying to get them to try to really know (olif you can find an online retailer with a good returns policy).

Adidas don't list Mondo in the boot. But JP sizing is centimetres so I have used this as a guide. I have felt like the Adidas fit 0.5cm short. I have one foot bigger than the other and one presses a little against the end and the other doesn't. So the main unknown is how much do the boots pack out.

If your toe is really pressed I'd be tempted to 0.5 up. The hold will still feel good on the ankle and around the leg because of the boa lockdown.

I dont know how much Adidas boots pack out if someone else does and can speak to it that would really aid your decision (and mine!) Assuming you go with the Adidas over the Button.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

Lamedog said:


> I have the Acerra 2020 and I'm going through a similar dilemma. I'm sure you'll have heard the same thing about trying to get them to try to really know (olif you can find an online retailer with a good returns policy).


Hi Lamedog, which US size did you go with considering the recommended mondo size?

Mondo places me at 9.5US, and based on the 2020 Acerra review on Goodride stated it ran a 1/2 size big so go down. So I went with a 9UK/10US would do but after stomping my heal several times I was still unable to get a good snug fit as my front big toe just pushed uncomfortably against the front too much that I would be miserable during the break-in period. Also another thing was I got an outstanding deal the Acerra shipped from the UK, and according to Goodride commenters, the UK sizing was more true-to-size versus the US offerings so that was probably the problem.

I narrowed it to the Acerra because of their comfortability based on other reviews and owners, and I also have several pairs of the Ultra Boost sneakers to confirm the boost tech is legit.

So I ended up sending the Acerra's back however, my bad luck has it, there were no more 10.5 available to exchange it for.

So now I went with the Burton Photon Step On size 10US and the fit was very snug but not painful so I hope it will pack out well. I will try to heat mode it to see if it improves the comfort.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

denkigroove said:


> Hi Lamedog, which US size did you go with considering the recommended mondo size?


@denkigroove sorry about the late reply. I've decided on a US 9.5. (UK8.5) I ended up finding some US 10 to try.

So in all I had the UK8, 8.5 and 9. Doing this really helped. Especially having one foot larger than the other. I had a similar issue with the UK8 (I also wear Adidas trainers/sneakers in a UK8/US9) as you in that my toe felt uncomfortably pressed into the liner. Trying the UK9 helped me feel that it was too big - comfortable standing up and my toe of my bigger foot was barely brushing the end. This meant my smaller foot felt a bit 'loose'.

In doing the above I could have a frame of reference to know what too loose and too tight was. Not ideal to tie up your money that way but for me it was helpful. Especially as with my last boots (Salomon Synape) I tore a chunk of skin from my heel because that 0.5cm on my bigger foot was too just too tight. Do not want to do that again. Luckily I was a few days from the end of my trip but needless to say it made riding less than enjoyable.

The only thing as mentioned on another thread is the Acerra have very little forward lean. Makes no sense to me as now my Union Force bindings (M/L) don't seem to have a good seating position for them.


----------

